# Site Check/ Opnion Check



## Browni (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey all,

Im back again with yet another and final update to my website for quite a wile.

www.adambrowndesigns.co.uk

Now powered by Durpal (durpal.org)

What do you think? Does it work? Improvements? 

Im thinking of adding a gallery of my photoshop work, and i want a simple way of doing it maybe by email pictures and an auto configuration?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool site! My only recommendation at this point would be to make sure your readable text doesn't stretch so wide. Keep it about half the width for easier legibility.


----------



## pds (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd rather not be hosed, thank you.


> We offer web design, as well as hosing. The plans are shown below:


A few other grammatical bloopers on the same page. "I will do our best" There is a consistency problem with I and we in several other places as well.

I'd let a good copy editor go over the text.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2004)

A few really minor things I saw:


Text-length:  As previously stated, it grows too wide for easy legibility.  While using a min-width statement and max-width statement on the content class/id could work fairly well here, it would be ignored by misbehaved browsers (IE for example).  A better option might be to use EMs to specify a width for the class/id, just make sure you specify a default font-size for the body tag in a percentage (75 to 85% usually works best).
Logo:  The logo at the top just doesn't seem to fit well.  Maybe it's just me, but it's a bit too jagged and the light blue/turquoise color of the 'Designs' text and the hand/pen graphic shadow doesn't contrast well enough for my liking.  A really light yellow might work (#ffc) better, or maybe ???.  At any rate, since you're going to use this as a 'professional design' site, make sure that graphic is nice and smooth.  It should look like a pro made it to clients.  It's pretty much the first thing they see when your site loads, and as we all know first impressions are VERY important.
Links:  The yellow seems a bit light to contrast well with the white background on the mouse-over for the menu.  It also seems like there's 3 or 4 different colors for link throughout the site.  Standardizing these to one or two colors might make it a bit easier for visitors. 

The XHTML validates fine, just one minor glitch in one of your style sheets.  I also noticed that some of the links could use at least use title attributes to ensure accessibility.  Adding accesskeys to important link (main nav for instance) might also be a good idea.

Overall I like it.


----------



## Browni (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks very much.

Wow its XML valid.... I didn't even set out with that intention!

ill get those things done. 

As for the logo, that was done by a local graphics company ( I'm their main outsourcer for Web work, ) so i will get on to them about that.  

Adam


----------



## Browni (Oct 10, 2004)

Do you think it sounds better to say 'We' instead of I? Saying I give the impression of a small company with only one person is this a good idea?


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, I think we is better. Victoria and I - you know - we are not amused. 
Plural gives the feeling of a company. But even if you do use I for the personal touch, it has to be consistent.

Copy-editors are AR and they catch those inconsistencies - syntax mistakes we all make. Get someone who is good at it and let them do your whole text for the site. I guess I'm AR too, but bad grammar on finished media is annoying.


----------



## bobw (Oct 10, 2004)

The site is way to plain.
Your old site, if I remember, had a nicer layout.


----------



## Browni (Oct 10, 2004)

bob:

yea i know but I've been advised to use this layout since i have been bought out by www.motionflyers.com Printing company in the UK. Corporate identity and all. I got some money for it (about £750) and get to operate as i was before with the one catch of any work i do for them they get 5%. But they pay all my overheads 
I will give them a call and ask how I am allowed to change it. otherwise its a no no :-(.

On the logo:

Would any one here be open to designing me a new one? I'd like to keep the hand icon but the rest is open. I don't have a lot of time on my hands as i have just started College, but if any one would like to it would be nice. If you are interested PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Browni (Oct 10, 2004)

ok. ive spoken to my 'bosses' and they say i can change the 'the theme' but i must keep the layout. I have an idea to change the main nav at the top to something like http://mac.rjt.cjb.net/msnmessenger/ the tabs at the top of there, and in fact the banner also ( banner bg) Ill have a go tonight and post my results


----------

